# Goat grinding teeth?



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

For no visible reason! I took her temp and it was normal - 101.6. She eats fine, and drinks fine. She is due to kid VERY soon. Day 145 is Feb. 27th. Her eyelids are lighter than I like to see them, but still slightly pink. I plan to worm her as soon as she kids. Should I go ahead and worm her now, or wait a week or two till she kids? Can I worm her with cydectin pour-on for cattle while she's pregnant? Is it possible her issue is just that she's uncomfortable from the babies? Thanks!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

It could be she's just uncomfortable or having braxton hicks contractions. Grinding teeth is usually a sign of discomfort or pain.

Some do worm their goats while pregnant and I'll leave it to one of them to answer what they use.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Is it me or does her temp seem low, especially for being in FL? I thought normal was 102.5 or above? not that it's much below normal, but thought I'd ask anyway.

If she is acting fine, I'm thinking it could be the kids are making her very uncomfortable. 
I'm sure you could worm her if you think she really needs it, but I"d let someone else answer the question about Cydectin.
Myself, I don't use Cydectin if I know they are pregnant, unless it's absolutely necessary. 
I typically use Equimax horse paste on pregnant does unless I think they may have something that Equimax won't take care of.
I just wormed a 2 1/2mo pregnant doe last week who had pale lids, and her lids are looking more pink now. I really like Equimax and it seems safe.
But again, depends on what kind of worms she has.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

101-103.5 is normal : ) I find grinding of teeth is gut pain..could be early labor but with two weeks to go I'm not sure that's it. with no fever I would just keep an eye on her, make sure sheis eating drinking pooping and peeing.....is the grinding all the time or off and on? You can worm herif you feel she is over loaded...I would use ivomac sub Q myself...but if she can wait til kidding I love using Valbazen after kidding. ( no shot ) Plus will rid her of any tape worms she might have if any.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I will keep an eye on her. I am planning on ordering some Valbazen from Jeffers for their after kidding worming. I hope it works well! 
A few days ago I heard somebody grinding, but couldn't pinpoint who it was. This morning I noticed it again, and it is her. 
Hoosier, it's been pretty chilly here the past few nights, so I was expecting a low end of normal temp, and I wasn't disappointed! LOL If I worm her now with the Equimax, can I worm her with the Valbazen after she kids still? :shrug: Thanks!


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeffers has a homeopathy de-wormer I like with my pregnant girls. So does Fir Meadow. Actually I like it with all of them but I try to avoid chemicals when my girls are pregnant. Teeth grind is usually a sign of pain or discomfort.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Didn't hear any teeth grinding this morning!! Poor baby looks absolutely miserable though.  I feel so bad for her! Hope she pops soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..the waiting is harder on us then them!!! Glad no more grinding...Yes valbazen works good..also get the tape worms if that is an issue..1 cc per 10 pounds so not very cost effective for large herds..we use it for babies and new moms...everyone else get Ivomac plus : ) sub Q


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought the dosage was 1 cc per 40 lbs for Valbazen? :?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nope..1 cc per 10# ivomac is 1 per 40 : )


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Ivomec is 1 per 22 lbs.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So, how is she doing today?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I bet she is just grinding her teeth because she is so misserable. Poor thing it will all be over soon.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Scotty Horse, I didn't hear any grinding this morning, so that is wonderful!!!

Sweetgoats, I hope that's it. She is so roly poly... LOL

Thanks for the wormer dosages!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Update! She ended up kidded triplet bucklings! No wonder the poor thing was uncomfortable.  I am worming everyone with Valbazen today. Is it given Sub Q or orally? Fias co farm says 1 cc per 10 lbs. given orally. Has anyone tried it that way? Thanks!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Also, can I give it to a mama who is nursing kids?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Valbazen is oral... cc per 10 pounds...I like using Valbazen after my girls kid as well..clean any tape they may have collected


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ogffbby: yes 1 cc per 20 pounds of reg. ivomac if you choose to use orally..ivomac plus SUB Q is 1 cc per 40...


----------

